# Gore Beta!



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

1) Yes

2) Don't even think about portaging Tunnel.

3) Yes, but hardly necessary.


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

I can verify that the walk around Tunnel is no big deal. Not that anyone would ever want to do that...


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

The line to boof off the rocks on the right of Tunnel is harder to make running it straight though than it may look from the videos, just so you know. Some folks will catch a river left eddy and peel out to try to hit that rock-boof, but remember that the risk is that you miss the boof and/or come off with less speed and land off-angle in the stickiest part of the hole (river right). Then the beatdown will commence; and you'll be looking for a rope, or Jesus, or both. 

I'd wear a drysuit for sure, but then again, I'm the puss that wears his drysuit in the middle of July. I like having it just in case I have to get in the water for a rescue, or if I swim.


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

You also should know that 970 is one of the worst possible flows for Tunnel.
It's much cleaner and flushier from 1,100 to 1,500.

But other than Tunnel, 975 is a terrific flow for a first Gore run.
Go get it this weekend.


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

I will not go to gore until I have it set in my mind that I will run everything. I should have said, I have heard it's very difficult to scout Tunnel.

So the left of center on tunnel is the lest sticky part even though everyone that gets of angle ends up being pulled to right of center?


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Scouting Tunnel is not hard. Portaging Tunnel is not hard, or dangerous. I can do it, and I suck at portaging. Easiest of all is running Tunnel, there is a giant pool after the drop so swimming is no biggie. Gore and Kirshbaums are much nastier if you swim.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Here's the deal - Both Gore and Tunnel are very portageable and easy enough to scout. Yes you will need to carry your boat over rocks (some are sharp) and on uneven ground to make the portage - if you aren't up for that you probably shouldn't consider this run (or most class V runs). I also have to say that if you aren't comfortable with the idea of going down a run, looking at the rapids - and then making a choice about both line and your ability to execute that line, then making a decision about portaging - you probably aren't ready for Gore and other runs of similar difficulty. Nothing wrong with pushing your boundaries - but it's a bit foolish to commit to running rapids that you haven't seen that may be above your skill and/or comfort level on a given day.

The center left side of Tunnel is flushier and there is a "sneak" line far far left that is sometimes in for kayakers. The water in the lead in to Tunnel is pushy and pushes left at the lip of the drop. Follow a guide or scout it.

Also know that Kirschbaum's is still below Tunnel and that rapid is long, technical and a long portage -not to mention Toilet Bowl. Dress for cold air, cold water and a long day - yes a drysuit would be a great choice but not mandatory. Things will go smother if you find a someone to guide you down. If you don't take a guide add hours to the descent plan - you will probably scout a lot of horizon lines and the Canyon will get dark early. But it is a real adventure (with real risks) to run something like Gore without a guide the first time and figure it out for yourself.

Gore is a great place and the home of many great memories for me - some of which are quite humbling. Treat it with respect and remember that it will still be there next year.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Solid said:


> I will not go to gore until I have it set in my mind that I will run everything. I should have said, I have heard it's very difficult to scout Tunnel.


Why the need to run everything? Many first timers portage gore and tunnel. Many gore paddlers regularly portage tunnel. A good attitude for a first run on gore is that you can run IV/IV+ on verbals and following lines, and that you should be ready to scout/portage gore and tunnel. I walked tunnel most of my first season on gore. There is no rush... it will be there. Don't let ego get the best of you. There have been epic beatdowns in both gore and tunnel and its not wise to make up your mind if you will or will not run a rapid without seeing it in person. Keep an open mind and make smart decisions on the river.

Its not difficult to scout tunnel. You can see the entire rapid. The issue is that the scout is deceptive. The lead in is always faster and pushier than you think, and there is a stong right to left cross current at the lip than catches paddlers off gaurd.

A drysuit is not mandatory, but good cold weather gear should be. You are a long way from the road and the water is getting cold this time of year. Its a good idea to have a good safety kit as well.

Yes there is a big pool below tunnel, and swims out of the hole are usually mild. The more significant hazard in my mind is blowing the line and having a high speed encounter with a very large rock. Don't underestimate tunnel or think the consequences aren't there. 

Good luck.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

I think your attitude is perfect. Just be able to change your mind once you scout. 

My only advice: scout tunnel on the left. The trail is way easier over there.

Go big.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I agree. It's silly to not do a run because you have to portage something. Many classic runs would never be run. The tunnel scout and portage are pretty easy in the grand scheme of things.

OP seems to have the drop a little confused. The center is the worst part of the hole. You can run a far right line whereby you can avoid the main hole. It has a technical pinny entrance, but if you negotiate the entrance you will have no trouble boofing the drop and avoiding the hole. jennifer used to run this line all the time and made it look pretty damn good. 

Most people just try to boof a little left of center because it gives you the most fun line and seems on par in terms of difficulty with the other lines. Tunnel really has no good "sneak". I think the are good reasons to walk tunnel. The hole thrashing could wreck havoc on a shoulder and many people toy with the rock to the face move after getting pushed far left.


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

I guess I was mistaken about tunnel, like I said I was under the impression that Tunnel was something you had to run blind and follow someone. When I can scout something I feel about 200% more comfortable... add following someone's line down and I am as comfortable as it gets.

If I didn't respect gore I wouldn't be asking these questions, I have an immense amount of respect for it as I set it as my pinnacle run for the year.

Thanks for all the great beta guys, I think I will be dropping in within the next two weeks.


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Scouting is easy, portage isnt bad.. and if you decide not to walk Gore & / or Tunnel.. that run is still an awful lot of fun.. Have at it !!!!


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

You can scout everything and portage everything. Most people scout Gore and Tunnel their first time down. Some scout Applesauce, Scissors and Pyrite depending on ther comfort level. You may be thinking of Toilet Bowl which most people don't scout, they just follow someone through the sneak rout which is a Class III move. But you can scout that too if you want to. Most people don't scout Kirschbaums just because it is the longest rapid and mostly read and run with eddys to catch for a confident IV+/V- paddler.


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

go with a good crew, they won't mind if you want to scout. I personally think the stuff in-between the big rapids is the funnest stuff. have a good time, wish I was back in CO and could run gore again!


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

Gore canyon is Fun! Scout @ Gore rapid through Pirate. You can run the Gore stretch many different ways...identifying your swimming options is very important. Do not swim a long while with your paddle, if you can't make an eddy quickly with your paddle ditch it promptly then swim the hardest you've ever swam upstream in the slack water and fairy yourself to shore. When you get to tunnel it's up to you...If you charge it with a good delayed boof anywhere besides the left 1/5 "piton undercut sneak corner" you will probably flush out, if you don't have speed you will surly be destroyed...if you get stuck in tunnel be patient it will eventually flush you out the right side...use your offside roll (left side) if your bow is pointed towards river right. The other option is to pull your skirt because chundering water is scary, then the hole will gather you & your gear and deposit the shrapnel in the simple self-rescue eddy. Next is toilet bowl; I suggest scouting and finding your line or running the sneak as far river left as you can possibly get. If you go into the hole pull your skirt and tuck into a ball keep your eyes open and enjoy the fade to black before you resurface 20' downstream...K-Bomb is the next rapid it's a river-wide read and run blast of Fun! Relaxing paddle out...then rush back for a second lap...I would take you &/or anybody who's willing to put themselves into Class V down the steepest section of the Colorado anytime...dry suits are overrated; dress for cold air and cold water...


----------



## EddieC (Apr 11, 2006)

Left of center, time your boof right, and know it will flush! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sljOcEd6k0I


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Eddie, what flow was that video shot at? I usually head into tunnel expecting to swim and then I'm super stoked if I make it through.


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

That is the worst Tunnel beat-down I have seen (video). I've watch a lot of runs and I think Tunnel breaks down like this (for Kayakers)

1. Perfect Line - do the drop without flipping
2. Clean Line - do the drop and get flipped and flushed for a roll
3. Ugly Line - get stuck in the hole (usually on the right side) eject for an easy swim in the pool
4. Portage - I think the portage sucks compared to all other options other than a nasty hole ride. It sucks because it is a time suck, not that it is really hard, or dangerous. It just takes time.
5. Bad Line - (see video)

I'm content with the center left line, very late hip boof, flip, flush and roll.

I always go into Gore Canyon with the option to walk Gore and Tunnel. It just depends on how I am feeling on the water. Class V has a slim margin, you've got to know your skills, and how you are feeling. Listen to that little voice.

I would always recommend a Drysuit in Gore. The water is always cold, the walls are high (ie not a lot of direct sun), and the swims can be long. You should always dress for a swim not for a portage.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

The beta I got on my first gore run was "when you first see tunnel you will not want to run it but run it anyways"
if you paddle with Bank and break your paddle he will make you a paddle out of rocks and a stick.
drysuits are for pansies like crazy nate!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweet. I love a late season Tunnel over analysis session. I think EJ's downfall in the video is she came in with too much right angle. She was getting pushed left as she approached the lip (common), set her angle back to the right (good move), but then failed on her last couple strokes. Coming with some right angle isn't such a bad thing if you straighten yourself out with your last boof or boof really hard and clear the hole. However, she ended up plugging the hole with right angle which means you're in the worst part of the hole and you don't catch any of the flushing watering coming in from the left. Looks to me like that level was somewhere around the standard 1100ish flow.

At that point I think it's totally legit to pull your skirt and go deep. The worst stories I've heard of the hole ride are people who hang in there for a while and pull only after they start getting exhausted. People can definitely ride out that hole, but like any thrashy hole you never quite know how long it will take. Also amazing how many lines I've seen of people dropping in sideways or backwards with no speed and flushing right out.

I think rockinRio's list is missing a couple permutations:

3a: Uglish line: come in left of center, get an inadequate boof stroke, get shoved by the current to the right and flip. End up upside down against the right side. Pull skirt, easy swim.

3b: Uglier line: get shoved far left at the lip, piton the left rock outcropping, get shoved back towards the hole and end up upside down against the right side. Pull skirt, easy swim.

I captured several #3 examples last year: More Gore Canyon 2009 on Vimeo

6. Severe injury line: get shoved far left at the lip, smash your head on the left rock outcropping, perform helmet field test and make an appointment with the orthodontist. 

There's also the Crazy John line - let's call it #7
7. Crazy John line: peel out into current, flip, freak out, pull skirt, swim ALL of tunnel.

When is Freemont taking the Duo down Gore?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Justin most posts from you in a year today.. what's up bro? No more Bailey? Tunnel is a cake walk.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

"7. Crazy John line: peel out into current, flip, freak out, pull skirt, swim ALL of tunnel."

I'm trying the crazy john line next time. Gore Sunday if Bailey falls out?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

The schmitt line. Go for left line get spun by the eddy behind rock, getting sucked up stream in said eddy and styling the rest of the shitty left line backwards with your arms in the air and a static look of fear..


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

caspermike said:


> The schmitt line. Go for left line get spun by the eddy behind rock, getting sucked up stream in said eddy and styling the rest of the shitty left line backwards with your arms in the air and a static look of fear..


Be there, done that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Tunnel is probably the least consequential rapid on gore, I would say the majority of the time I see people swim it is kevin's example of getting pushed to the right and swimming in the the little pocket on the right of the "falls", and thats such an easy swim (trust me). 
If you don't run this rapid, it not because the hole is to big its because your a pussy, same thing goes with toilet bowl why not run the meat? These rapids are about as low a consequence as you will find on a class 4-5 run, so step up and have some fun. Hell I saw ricky actually sack up and run tunnel (of course he swam) then he tried to puss out of the meat of toilet bowl and swam on the sneak, haha that was a great day!
Gore is a sick run go in there and have some fun, only way to know if your gonna run it is to go in there!
-Tom


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Swimming the sneak....ahahahah


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I agree with Tom 100%. At normal levels (below 1600cfs) everyone should be running Tunnel. The consequences are very low assuming you can get to the lip without swimming, but the reward is huge. If you made it down to scout Tunnel without swimming you're only not running it because you're a huge pussy. That being said, if you run it enough, you will swim, but it's just hilarious. Tommy Hillike (at high flows), Tom, hobie, Tim K, me and a thousand other great class V boaters have swam out of that hole - it's almost a right of passage for a Colorado boater. Just hope you're lucky enough to have footage!
Joe


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

Heading to Gore Saturday the 23rd anyone interested?


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Get it!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah boy.. hey have two clips in a edit i did this year of tunnel at 900ish, ian(deepsouth) goes to far right i go for the no bueno boof to stuff via left line and no workings.. this will give you some confidence..
Bachelor Party on Vimeo


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Go right of the hole right 5 yards prior to the true lip and you'll be laughin as you fly over the meat and stomp that sucka. Won't even get your mellon wet. 

Only portaged tunnel once. It seemed like the thing to do at the time. Go with your gut. . . 

Kent



JCKeck1 said:


> I agree with Tom 100%. At normal levels (below 1600cfs) everyone should be running Tunnel. The consequences are very low assuming you can get to the lip without swimming, but the reward is huge. If you made it down to scout Tunnel without swimming you're only not running it because you're a huge pussy. That being said, if you run it enough, you will swim, but it's just hilarious. Tommy Hillike (at high flows), Tom, hobie, Tim K, me and a thousand other great class V boaters have swam out of that hole - it's almost a right of passage for a Colorado boater. Just hope you're lucky enough to have footage!
> Joe


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

I usually tell people to just have left angle as you go over tunnel, always has seemed to work for me.

I also think that 1200 is so much better than 900 on gore, at 900 there are a lot of rocks just under the surface of the water that can bite you in the ass.

I'd also say just plug tunnel under the rock on the left, that is the most interesting line to me, especially when you piton the rock under the rock... haha


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

smauk2 said:


> Scouting Tunnel is not hard. Portaging Tunnel is not hard, or dangerous. I can do it, and I suck at portaging. Easiest of all is running Tunnel, there is a giant pool after the drop so swimming is no biggie. Gore and Kirshbaums are much nastier if you swim.


 
This.


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

KSC said:


> There's also the Crazy John line - let's call it #7
> 7. Crazy John line: peel out into current, flip, freak out, pull skirt, swim ALL of tunnel.


LMAO - I totally forgot about the Crazy John line. Thanks for reminding me.


----------

